# 2013 RVC Retrofit



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

Hi there,

What's the current thinking on the parts required for an RVC retrofit to a 2013 CC Sport Plus (going to an RNS-315)?

I know there are kits out there from various suppliers - but what are the actual part numbers required if wanting to get parts from the dealer?

I see a reference to he older CCs needing a camera module - is this required in the newer models? I know some latches containing the camera now say 'module integrated' or words to that effect.....

Cheers,

John.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

Bump....

100 views and nobody knows the part numbers?

John.


----------



## CCdave (Jan 13, 2013)

Is it just me or does the RNS-315 not support RVC? I opted for the RNS-315 from the dealer and they didnt have the RVC available. I think it only works with the 510.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

My understanding is that the RNS-315 is compatible.

I *think* there are two versions of the camera - but folks here can correct me if I'm wrong.

1. The version with a separate control module. This one the lines move when the steering is moved.
2. A version where everything is in the trunk handle (no separate module). This one doesn't move the lines when reversing.

Can anybody confirm what behavior a 2013 shows out of the above two?

John.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm interested as well. Looking to add to a 2013 w RNS315.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CCdave (Jan 13, 2013)

well if its compatible then I might do it as well.

from my understanding, the stationary lines are on a cheaper, non OEM unit. I have seen kits on ebay for this and it appears that everything is contained in the VW logo assembly. I have not seen anything on the OEM unit, but I would assume that it needs steering info input at so me point.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

http://www.oemplus.com/rear-view-camera-retrofit-p-2967.html

Seems a little pricey


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Stylz206 (Jan 27, 2013)

The 2013 Jetta GLI Audubon has a 315 with backup camera, so I'm sure it's possible.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that the CC would be able to do the 'low' version of the RVC (low = no line movement). Now it's just a case of identifying parts.

I'd still like to know if anybody has a 2013 CC with camera if the lines move on the display as you turn the steering.

The oemplus unit above is the 'high' system - with the lines moving on the display.

John.


----------



## adidas833 (Oct 8, 2012)

matthewsjl said:


> I'm pretty sure that the CC would be able to do the 'low' version of the RVC (low = no line movement). Now it's just a case of identifying parts.
> 
> I'd still like to know if anybody has a 2013 CC with camera if the lines move on the display as you turn the steering.
> 
> ...


I have a 2013 CC and the lines move on the display as I turn the steering.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

OK - so this likely means the 2013 parts catalog is going to list the extra module needed for the 'high' implementation.

Time to dig a little....

John.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

So, I have a kit from Carsystems on the way. Once I have it in hand I'll give some more details - and a write up of the install.

EBay was the source - about $525 including shipping. Shipping was relatively expensive but fast - left Poland this morning and should be with me tomorrow AM......

John.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Does anyone know what the difference is between high and low kits (with or without the module)?


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

faroodi said:


> Does anyone know what the difference is between high and low kits (with or without the module)?


yes low has module built in
high requires external module

high displays lines on the screen which move while moving steering wheel


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks! So both have lines but they move with the high, correct? I have not had the chance to use one of these before, what is the advantage in having them move?


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

The high module links into the CAN bus and detects steering angle. The lines show where you will reverse into with the current steering position.

John.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

The lines move when you turn the steering wheel and show where the car will go with that amount of steering input.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks. Debating wether to get a low kit for $500 or high for $750.


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

Subscribing to see the result. One of the options I'd like on the CC but don't want the VR6 / Aisin 6-speed.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm going low. Couple of reasons:
a) mine is a lease car - so keeping the cost down is good.
b) I plan on removing and reselling the rear emblem at the end of the lease - the video cable will stay in the car.

I had the lines in my previous Audi A4. Useful but if you can use your mirrors then you'll be fine with the low version. Honestly, just having the camera will be much better than things are at present with the limited rear visibility out the back of the CC.

I will do a write up when I've done the install. Parts are still on a truck and it will be the weekend before I get to the install.

John.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm amazed why people need a camera to reverse a car, let alone need bend lines.

It is on my wifes Touareg and my Discovery 4 and I never look at the screen.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

There's a fine line between need and want. I feel great for you that you can reverse without a camera. I too have had 20+ years of driving and only had a camera recently.

However, on balance, the $500 for a self-install camera is a no brainer for the value it provides.

I wouldn't have gone to a V6 Lux just to get the camera - so it's nice to be able to do the DIY install.

Anyway, the camera has just arrived: 5K0 827 469 AQ

The harness is well wrapped and will need to come apart to be routed from the trunk to RNS-315.

John.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

matthewsjl said:


> There's a fine line between need and want. I feel great for you that you can reverse without a camera. I too have had 20+ years of driving and only had a camera recently.
> 
> However, on balance, the $500 for a self-install camera is a no brainer for the value it provides.
> 
> ...


Sorry my bad, I should have said want instead of need.

Its odd that you can spec it on all models of CC. It would have cost me £300 to spec it on my order. However I did order my car with auto park as it was only £195 but mainly because I want to see how it can parallel park in a space only a few inches longer than the car.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

Ah, we're talking here about the US spec car - where the camera is packaged into the V6 Lux.

The UK gets far more a-la-carte builds than we do here in the USA. If you want to specify individual options you need to be in an Audi.

I'm actually a British guy originally from Hull but now living in NJ...... the way VW is marketed/packaged across the pond is very different!



John.
PS: I'd have a Scirocco in a heartbeat but they're not available in the USA


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

Well, a full write up will be on the way - but so far so good.

Managed to remove the trunk lid trim and replace the emblem. Hardest thing was fitting the drain hose grommet.

Probably going to run the +12v to the interior light on the right side - and there should be a ground somewhere round there too. That'll just leave the run for the video to the head unit.

Pictures will follow.

John.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

Success!



Write up to follow with pics to help others!



John.


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

matthewsjl said:


> Success!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome job. opcorn: waiting for the write up so i can do this!


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

Nice! Can't wait for the write-up.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Here's the Rear View Camera write up!*

2013 VW CC Sport Plus - Rear View Camera installation to RNS-315

Summary:
The goal of the project is to retro-fit a rear view camera to the CC and interface to the standard RNS-315 head unit. We will be using the the camera-in-emblem 'low' configuration. The low configuration will present in the RNS-315 display with lines that *do not* move when you turn the steering wheel. Wiring summary: video & positive to the front of the car, yellow to right rear reverse light on trunk lid, black to ground stud in left rear trunk area. Wires will run front to rear along/under the left hand door sill.

Parts Required:
1 x VW Emblem with camera: 5K0 827 469 AQ
1 x Wire harness (supplied by Car Systems)
Crimp components
Scotchlok connector (for hooking into reverse lights)











Tools required:
Various trim removal tools
Socket set (metric)
Torx bits
Crimp tools or soldering iron
Insulating electrical tape

Cost:
Approximately $550
Parts sourced from Carsystems.pl (ebay store). $525 included overnight shipping from Poland.

Time:
6-8 hours
Preparation: unwrap the harness as provided by CarSystems. You can't run it as they supplied it wrapped. You are looking to separate the video, red, black and yellow that are the long wires. Leave the 2 and 4 pin connectors wrapped.

Battery:
I did disconnect the battery - but in theory you don't actually need to for this install. You're only powering up the rear view camera right at the end when you connect to the fuse box. The trunk release will not work until power is applied from the fusebox. If you do disconnect the battery, remember to drop the windows and recalibrate them after reconnecting the battery.

Detailed Procedure:
*Rear Emblem Changeout*
Open the trunk.
Remove the two rubber stops (only one in picture), the drain stop and lastly the plastic trim around the trunk latch.



Pop off the trim attached to the trunk lid. It takes some force to start the process but once one clip is out it's much easier.
Disconnect the emergency release cable from the white pulley near the trunk latch.





Remove trim from vehicle.
Disconnect harness from rear emblem (one connector, 2 pin).
Unscrew 3 x T25 screws that hold the emblem in place.
Remove emblem.
Remove stopper in bottom of trunk directly under the emblem.
Attach the drain hose to the emblem. Warming up the hose in hot water helps. Secure with a tie-wrap. Remove the rubber grommet from the drain hose for now.
Fit new 5K0 827 469 AQ emblem with camera and ensure that drain hose is sticking out of the drian hole. Secure using previously removed 3 x T25 screws. There are stops on the body/camera to ensure alignment in the hole. Use them!
Push on the grommet to secure the drain hose into the body exit hole. It's a tight fit and I trimmed mine a little with a razor blade to ease insertion. Cut off excess drain hose with a razor blade.



2 Rear LH trunk area trim removal
Remove trunk carpeting from trunk floor area.
Remove trunk plastic from lower area of opening (piece that goes around the latch hole). Pull up at one side and work along popping all the clips off. Pull up to remove.
Remove plastic pop rivet clips holding the trunk side carpet in place. There are three of these; one at the front attaching the carpet to the top of the trunk area at the front, one at the rear which should have been exposed by removing the trunk plastic in the opening area and the last one close to the trunk support arm. These clips are removed by levering out the center pin and then removing the clip.
Remove the torx screw in the lower center of the trunk liner.
Pull the trunk side carpet out so that you can work behind it in the left rear.

3 Rear seat removal
Release the rear seat by pulling up on the front of each outside passenger seat. Center your pull on the outboard seat centers.
Push the seat towards the rear of the car at each side to unhook (see picture).
Remove the seat and place safely to one side.



4 Rear side bolster removal
Unscrew the retaining nut at the bottom of the bolster.



The bolster is hooked at the top so has to move up before it will come free.
There is a clip about half way up the outside of the bolster - I broke mine.... so didn't see how it was attached.



Remove and put safely to one side.

5 Sill removal
Unscrew the two sill retaining bolts which were uncovered by the rear seat.
Unclip the trim running up the C pillar from the sill trim (the C pillar trim sits over the floor sill at the bottom).
Pop off the sill by levering up. Work from the back of the car towards the B pillar.



Now move to the A pillar and work the trim off from the front of the car towards the B pillar.
You do not need to completely remove the trim around the B pillar - we can fish wires through there!

6 A Pillar
Pop the very bottom of the plastic trim off (where it goes under the sill trim).
Pop off the A pillar vertical maybe just a single clip. That's enough to go fishing 



7 Driver glove box
Remove by opening, release the tabs that stop the glovebox from falling completely.
Once fully open, pull the glove box out - it will just pop off the hinge.

8 RNS-315 removal
Pop off the trim using trim tools. Start at the lower left and side and work round.
Detatch the hazard button - careful it doesn't drop back into the dash......
Remove the radio using 4 x Torx bits.
Have a coffee/beer. You're doing well so far.

9 Wire preparation.
Cut the wires at the emblem harness end as follows:
- yellow, 3ft
- black, 1ft
- red, 1ft
Remove the blue video connector housing. Remove the purple locking clip and then look underneath where you have to pry up a bit of the blue plastic to release. Mark the cable to you know which way the connector aligns for inserting (use a sharpie and mark the top of the metal connector). Wrap the metal connector in electrical tape to protect it.

10 Running wires
Gather the video cable in the front passenger seat. We're now going to start passing the bit of the video cable wrapped in electrical tape through the car - starting at the head unit. Leave the cables loose and wrap them in as part of the final installation.
Feed the cable in through the head unit opening (don't plug into the head unit as yet). You are looking to route the cable under the steering column area. Once you have the cable to the drivers glovebox, pull all the cable through and attach to the RNS-315. Slide the RNS-315 back into place.
Attach a 1.5ft length of 14 gauge electrical wire to the video connector to aid with fishing.
Using the access provided by the removed drivers glovebox, fish the wire down the lower A pillar. You should be able to grab the wire if you pry up the lower bit of the A pillar trim that you loosened earlier in the trim removal. Once you have it.... pull it all through.
Now attach the long red wire to the video cable to pull from the A pillar to the back of the car. Fish the wire through to the rear passenger footwell, following the existing cable runs (there are some plastic cable guides installed that loosely contain the cables try to pass through these as much as possible).
Once in the rear footwell, fish up the C pillar, again using the guides as much as possible.
Pull all the cable through to the C pillar area - leaving about 2ft of red cable hanging out near the A-pillar (need to run this to the fusebox later).
Feed the cables up and round the C pillar and into the left rear trunk area.
Now attach the cut end of the black cable to the video cable.
Feed the video, red and black cables up the trunk support arm. Pull them through so they are close to the new emblem/wires.
Undo all the electrical tape so the wires are free.
Pull through the black cable *only* so that the ring end can be attached to the ground stud in the left rear trunk area.
Attach the ground to the stud by unclipping the locking ring (3 tabs), removing the nut and then adding the new ground ring. Put the nut back and lock the nut in place using the white clip.



11 Attaching wires
Attach the Car Systems harness to the emblem. The four pin connector attaches to the emblem, and the two pin connector attaches to the existing car wiring (that we unplugged from the original emblem).
Connect together the black and red wires using your preferred method (solder/shrinkwrap/crimp).
Run the yellow cable to the right light unit in the trunklid. Connect the yellow cable to the 3rd pin looking from the back of the car to the front and counting left to right (see picture). I used a 3M scotchlock (red).







Powering
Run the red wire up the A pillar (again using 14 gauge elec cable as a fishing aid).
Connect in an add-a-fuse and put in a powered fuse slot.



VAG-COM (VCDS) Modifications
The nav unit needs to be told that it has a camera attached. Modify the coding of address 37 (Navigation) as below:










Test
With the car unlocked, the trunk release should now work. If it doesn't, check your wiring.
With the trunk closed, start the car and place the car in reverse. The camera should pop out and show the rear view.



Clean-up
Attach all wires securely and protect any exposed wires from chafing on metal edges.

Interior re-install
Basically the reverse of dismantling. Have at it. It does go back in faster than it comes out. Remember to attach the emergency trunk release handle.

Relax & enjoy.

Cheers,

John.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Awesome write up, John! This forum needs a reputation system for posts like this. I may want to tackle this project after I get my R-Line this week. Just need to get VAGCOM.


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

Fantastic. It is quality posts and determination of owners like this that makes me never want to leave the VW family; so much knowledge on these forums! A few things I think are "missing" from the 2013 R-Line, this included, and if I can add it myself then that's a bonus.

Quick question - do you think there would be any issues with this if the car was a manual? I assume it would trigger the camera as soon as you shifted to the reverse gear? (EDIT: Nevermind; I think that is what the connection to the reverse light is for. Transmission should be irrelevant).


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

No issue with manual as far as I can tell - you rightly noticed that it triggers off the reverse lighting.

Mike: if you want some help.... let me know 

John.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Great write up, John! Has anyone else had a chance to do this yet? The 6-8 hours is scaring me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

Don't get scared. You can break the install along the way. I'd say about 2h for replacing the rear emblem and some of the trunk trim (car is still usable). Then another 4h for interior trim and running wires.... and maybe 2h for re-code and trim re-install.

John.


----------



## DaddyO (Apr 3, 2002)

faroodi said:


> Great write up, John! Has anyone else had a chance to do this yet? The 6-8 hours is scaring me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


 
I ued this write as a reference when I did my 2012 last weekend. Good info...:thumbup:


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

DaddyO - how long did it take you?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DaddyO (Apr 3, 2002)

faroodi said:


> DaddyO - how long did it take you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


 

Roughly 5.5 hours......... Most of my time was spent slowly taking things apart and making sure I didn't accidently break anything.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

Did you manage to get the side bolster off without breaking any clips? Care to share how that outside middle clip is connected? 

Glad my write-up helped! 

Thanks, 

John.


----------



## DaddyO (Apr 3, 2002)

matthewsjl said:


> Did you manage to get the side bolster off without breaking any clips? Care to share how that outside middle clip is connected?
> 
> Glad my write-up helped!
> 
> ...


 

Yes. I got the side bolster off without breaking the clip. It's hooked in with the hook facing outward. After I took the low seat cushion off I reached in and slowly ran my fingers inward along the edges. Once I saw and felt the clip and how it was orientated I slowly pulled inward and it just popped loose.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

Good to know. Of course, I didn't even know it was there when I pulled....... 

Cheers, 

John.


----------



## DaddyO (Apr 3, 2002)

matthewsjl said:


> Good to know. Of course, I didn't even know it was there when I pulled.......
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> John.


 I probably would have broken mine too had I not seen your write up. 



Thanks,


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Hi John,

Thanks again for the great write up! I had the install done yesterday by my mechanic -- I was sure that I would break something if I tried it myself. He followed your write up and this really helped on process, gotchas etc.

My comments on using this now for a few times:

I wish the camera retracted faster once you move out of Reverse. I ended up stuck with the camera "open" by going into Park to quick and had to go back into R to flip it. I guess that I am learning patience.

Has anyone else noticed that the emblem manual trunk release does not work all the time -- by pushing the emblem. This seems to happen 50% of the time for me. If it does activating and deactivating the RVC seems to "fix" this but it is annoying that it happens sometimes..

Thanks again for the write up!

Faroodi


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

The emblem trunk release works fine for me. 

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DaddyO (Apr 3, 2002)

Emblem release works fine for me too..


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Finally got this working properly - was an issue with fuse selected.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Vi...ent/Electrical/3C8-998-469-AQ-ULM/2490/267946


----------



## Aolaechea (May 18, 2013)

*Calibration rvc vw cc 2012*

Hello i am new in this forum. Please sorry for my english. Im from Peru. 
I install to rvc in my vw cc 2012 and i have problem with calibration.
I believe that the problem is the module.
The module of camera only accept 0000007 code and gateway only accept variant / station wagon ( 20) code.
I have vas 6350 and vas 5054.
I see that correct code to vw cc is 0000008 and 10 in the gateway ( limousine).
Is possible that the camera control module is not correct? 
I need your help!
I wait for your comments


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Vi...ent/Electrical/3C8-998-469-AQ-ULM/2490/267946


Does this version show "lines" ?


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

Is this the correct kit? It shows RNS 510 - I have RNS 315? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-Rear-Bad...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2a0e98fb72&vxp=mtr


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

sbkim said:


> Does this version show "lines" ?


That is the low line version that does not show the lines. We can offer you the highline one but it is significantly more expensive


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

Quick question. I also saw a detailed DIY for installing camera on 2009 here: 

http://www.cmosphoto.com/RVC/ 

Seems to be more involving than 2013. What's the difference between the two? Is it easier because we are using harness? Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

sbkim said:


> Quick question. I also saw a detailed DIY for installing camera on 2009 here:
> 
> http://www.cmosphoto.com/RVC/
> 
> Seems to be more involving than 2013. What's the difference between the two? Is it easier because we are using harness? Thanks


 The complication has to do with the fact that they seem to be building the harness from scratch where our harness is included with the back up camera. 

http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Vi...ent/Electrical/3C8-998-469-AQ-ULM/2490/267946


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> The complication has to do with the fact that they seem to be building the harness from scratch where our harness is included with the back up camera.
> 
> http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Vi...ent/Electrical/3C8-998-469-AQ-ULM/2490/267946


 Got it Thanks. Do guys offer any instructions on installation?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I installed my camera last weekend. I would like to add one optional step to this DIY.
Once you install camera your trunk lid will be heavier and trunk spring should be adjusted (again optional up to you). This is how springs come setup when car comes with factory build in camera.
Adjustment is easy:
There are two springs on each side behind the carpet. 
Look at my picture below. Your spring will be in middle hole. Unhook it and put it in the last hole. Do same thing for other side.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Awesome tip! My bday is coming up this weekend, I may have to order this cam for myself. Was the spring adjustment in your Bentley manual?


----------



## COBYATCH (Jan 13, 2014)

About to wire up my rear view camera tomorrow. What fuse did you guys use in the add-a-circuit? And any tips?


----------



## jdeltree (Jan 6, 2014)

Got the back up cam about 6 weeks ago. I intend to get this done tomorrow. Wish me luck!
Taking the car apart to pass the wires through has been the scariest part


----------



## jdeltree (Jan 6, 2014)

*Help!*

So I attempted doing this today and ended up spending most of the day (9 hrs) working to get things done.
Firstly, let me say that this is about the hardest installation I've ever had to do. In the end, it appears my unit was slightly different from the OPs
I was left with 4 wires to plug into the rns 315 but didn't know what holes they were meant to go into...\

At the RNS end, I currently have a red wire, black wire and a tangled yellow wire with 2 tip CAN+ and CAN-
At the trunk end i have a blue cable wire which should tap into the reverse light...how do i do the tapping without using any sockets or additional components....is there a any other way

My car is in shambles right now as I'm yet to put the seats and some of the trim back. Hope to try again tomorrow morning.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

jdeltree said:


> So I attempted doing this today and ended up spending most of the day (9 hrs) working to get things done.
> Firstly, let me say that this is about the hardest installation I've ever had to do. In the end, it appears my unit was slightly different from the OPs
> I was left with 4 wires to plug into the rns 315 but didn't know what holes they were meant to go into...\
> 
> ...


Man i enjoy installations like this... i like them long hahahaha :laugh:

Anyway.

I am attaching pdf of rns315. Go to page 2 and see my comments where to tap your wires. pay very close attention and connect can + to can+ on radio and similarly can-. I think your red wire is 12V constant which you can also tap behind the radio. Lastly, i think your blue wire is ground (double check).

IGNORE my description of cable colors. I wrote this for another member while back. What matters for you is to tap into correct pins.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ovxjw0ihuflae2w/RNS315 Pin layout.pdf

You can use tap connectors like this









You can get them at RadioShack

You can also use same tap connector to tap your reverse wire at the trunk.

Lastly, I hope you have access to vagcom to activate your camera

Good luck


----------



## MacinJosh (Jun 28, 2014)

I have an aftermarket (China) Highline VW logo flip camera for sale cheap. It comes with the CANBUS interface for moving steering lines and has a 26-pin connector for OEM head units.


----------



## jdeltree (Jan 6, 2014)

*You are the best!*

Thanks so much. This is why I love this forum. Thanks to you, my installation is complete. :thumbup:
I got the version with the lines when turning steering....

See attached image

https://www.dropbox.com/s/nmb7qxd0rkbgc65/IMAG0501.jpg



OEMplusCC said:


> Man i enjoy installations like this... i like them long hahahaha :laugh:
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

jdeltree said:


> Thanks so much. This is why I love this forum. Thanks to you, my installation is complete. :thumbup:
> I got the version with the lines when turning steering....
> 
> See attached image
> ...


No problem, camera looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## Soal1 (Jul 30, 2014)

*RVC issues*

So I completed a grueling 8 hours to install my RVC on my 2011 cc. It's seemed like everything was good but there are now other issues. When I shift to reverse the camera deploys and It's great, but 4 seconds later the emblem and camera tucks back in. Is this normal? Also, my reverse light now doesn't work. Could it be that I connect the yellow wire to the wrong pin? I connected the yellow wire to the pin that is labeled 3. On my cc there are 4 wires on the harness and I connects it to the one labeled #3. Need help!

T


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Soal1 said:


> So I completed a grueling 8 hours to install my RVC on my 2011 cc. It's seemed like everything was good but there are now other issues. When I shift to reverse the camera deploys and It's great, but 4 seconds later the emblem and camera tucks back in. Is this normal? Also, my reverse light now doesn't work. Could it be that I connect the yellow wire to the wrong pin? I connected the yellow wire to the pin that is labeled 3. On my cc there are 4 wires on the harness and I connects it to the one labeled #3. Need help!
> 
> 
> 
> T



Do you get bulb out error? When you get bulb out error your car shuts off power to your reverse light and probably that shut of your camera. Which reverse light are you tapping into? Left(driver) or right (passenger)


----------



## rjs1222 (May 12, 2014)

*RVC Highline Install*

I too spent the better part of yesterday and this morning installing the Highline RVC. I had a really hard time getting it to work, so I thought I would post my fix here. When I fired it up, the Vag-Com recognized the Backup Camera Module, but the radio would not switch over to the display. With the help of VW-Norm, I got it working by changing the 2nd bit in the coding for the Backup Camera Module from 0 (rest of world) to 1 (North America). I know it sounds obvious, but I thought I would post in case someone else has this issue.


----------



## Soal1 (Jul 30, 2014)

I tapped into the right side. And I get the bulb out error for the right side.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Right reverse light is pin 2 on a connector

Left reverse light is pin 3 on a connector

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Soal1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Let you know if it works. Thanks!


----------



## Soal1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Okay so I tried connecting the yellow to #2 the camera worked but the reverse light didn't work. I connected to #3, video worked an slight didn't work. I connected to #4, camera DIDNT work and reverse light worked. 

Any suggestions other than trying #1? (Which I will mostl likely try.


----------



## Soal1 (Jul 30, 2014)

*Rvc reverse light connection*

After much trial and error. For a 2011 vw cc. I connected the yellow wire from the rvc kit to the #1 harness slot of the right(passenger) light and everything worked perfectly! Remember that a 2011 rear light harness has 4 pins! I used the #1 and it worked! Let me know you anyone needs picture.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Soal1 said:


> After much trial and error. For a 2011 vw cc. I connected the yellow wire from the rvc kit to the #1 harness slot of the right(passenger) light and everything worked perfectly! Remember that a 2011 rear light harness has 4 pins! I used the #1 and it worked! Let me know you anyone needs picture.



Interesting. I have to check manual but i think pin1 is rear fog light. 
Just curious, what kind of reverse bulbs do you have? Regular or led?


----------



## jasondcdyee (Aug 15, 2013)

So I've just bought a kit from eBay, does anybody have a better solution for the 12v red wire other than using the powered fuse or patching into pins of RNS315 ?


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

You can use any 12v source you want. Using the 12v from behind the radio is just convenient since you're already going back there to plug in the 26 pin connector.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

munnarg said:


> You can use any 12v source you want. Using the 12v from behind the radio is just convenient since you're already going back there to plug in the 26 pin connector.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

and best idea because it is already fused and supplies power even if the key is taken out of ignition


----------



## jasondcdyee (Aug 15, 2013)

Where's the 12v line behind the radio ? Is it a part of the Main Harness ?


----------



## jasondcdyee (Aug 15, 2013)

*Problem*

So I've installed mine by just splicing and tape, just to see if those connections work.
However, the badge does not flip and there's no image at all.

I've sorted out the wires, RED towards the brown 12v wire behind the RNS315
BLACK GROUND spliced into the ground wire that's connected to the nut.
And the Blue wire (yellow in some kits) to the third wire on the right rear light.

Can somebody please shed some light on this issue ?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Which third pin ? It depends on taillight side because they dont have same pin assignment on both sides.

Which pin did you use for your 12V?

Did you reprogram your radio with vagcom to accept camera input?
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## jasondcdyee (Aug 15, 2013)

The third pin of the passenger side rear light, the badge flips open with the lens sticking out.

I've tried add-a fuse, but still there's no image showing, other than "Look ! Safe to move?"

I've already activated it on VCDS, and this is getting so confusing...


----------



## jdeltree (Jan 6, 2014)

Strange. In my case, I did 3rd pin of the drivers side rear light. In any case, if the badge is flipping out then it means the power connections are intact.
The display issues will be related to the video inputs. My suspicion would be that either or both video input wires are not in the correct places. If you can check back on this thread to a few weeks back when I struggled with my installation, a member was kind enough to send me some very helpful diagrams. Take a look at them and ensure you have placed the wires in the right places.

Hope this helps.

- J


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

jasondcdyee said:


> The third pin of the passenger side rear light, the badge flips open with the lens sticking out.
> 
> I've tried add-a fuse, but still there's no image showing, other than "Look ! Safe to move?"
> 
> I've already activated it on VCDS, and this is getting so confusing...


Reset your radio by holding < > buttons and * . Sometimes it is necessary to restart your unit after coding


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

does this REQUIRE you to have the nav package?


----------



## RayRod (Jul 24, 2015)

Negative


----------



## mrzaima (Oct 25, 2012)

*I have a red screen like filter*

I had some problem fixing the emblem with camera,as it was a little bit bigger than the space it should fit in inside. The stengthening bar of the trunk had to be bent a little to fit the camera. Anyway the camera works fine but gets a red image on top of the view, (The screen is red), like a red filter.

Do you know how i can get rid of this red screen?


----------



## mrzaima (Oct 25, 2012)

mrzaima said:


> I had some problem fixing the emblem with camera,as it was a little bit bigger than the space it should fit in inside. The stengthening bar of the trunk had to be bent a little to fit the camera. Anyway the camera works fine but gets a red image on top of the view, (The screen is red), like a red filter.
> 
> Do you know how i can get rid of this red screen?


It also opens on the ops, is there a way to let it open on the camera directly


----------



## Ryan_CC (Feb 7, 2016)

Are there any updates to installing on a 2013 CC R Line? This is definitely an option I would love to add if it's completely OEM.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

I've had it in mine since it was 2 months old. Love it.


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Ryan_CC said:


> Are there any updates to installing on a 2013 CC R Line? This is definitely an option I would love to add if it's completely OEM.


It should be exactly the same.


----------



## dankor (Jul 20, 2015)

Genial gracias 


Dankor Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan_CC (Feb 7, 2016)

So I just decided to look again on these Review View Back Up camera systems that seem like they are OEM for the CC.

I guess I was quite interested when I first bought my 2013 CC. Come to find outs, it has the RNS 315 currently in my dash. Everyone says the Bluetooth speaker phone actually works great. I hope switching will give me the opportunity to run a full backup camera. I had a CAN-BUS or something that hooks up through USB. 

Very useful. Just do it!


----------



## Ryan_CC (Feb 7, 2016)

In the revision, do the lines move when turning the steering wheel? I am mainly trying to get this system to work on the 315. 

Thanks!


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Ryan_CC said:


> In the revision, do the lines move when turning the steering wheel? I am mainly trying to get this system to work on the 315.
> 
> Thanks!


Only if you have the high line camera.


----------



## Bonez5219 (Oct 28, 2014)

I have the OEM Camera but now looking for the highline harness. DAP only sells it as a set and Car Systems has the harness but everything is in a different language.....Anyone in North America ever completed this install successfully? I have an 09 CC VR6 4motion and this was the only option my car didn't come with....eace:


----------

